# Carving tool rack



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You know that point when you get tired of the clutter and decide to do something about it? Yeah, well I reached that pint a long time ago but didn't do anything about it. But I finally drew the line, tired of my carving chisels/gouges clanking against each other. That's how razor edges become fouled... followed by the owner's mood.

Now you may notice a strange anomaly in this setup. I must admit that I began designing and building this for fewer chisels. But then found my secret stash and realized that my current progress wasn't really going to work for the enlarged collection. But I really had no desire to start over, as I had only enough of this mahogany plywood to build it once. So I modified and made do.

So yes, the hinge arrangement connecting the tallest section opens in a weird configuration. Oh well. I would have done it differently. But when one plans projects by the seat of his pants he gets what he deserves :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alignment pin for rear section. Prevents sagging when latched closed.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's interesting, but I'd like to see it opened up to understand it.
Ok now I see. Looks cool. I like the way it opens up, but not sure why it opens up? Not sure if you saw my chisel carousel?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> It's interesting, but I'd like to see it opened up to understand it.
> Ok now I see. Looks cool. I like the way it opens up, but not sure why it opens up? Not sure if you saw my chisel carousel?


Hey Dom, I think I did see your carousel. Maybe I should have gone that route. It opens up so that I can see the business ends in order to make an informed selection. I could show it in its fully opened state but the absurdity of it all might send you over the edge. What I wish I'd done is make the second (middle) section open outward just like the first section does. But it was already too late.

In spite of the stupid design, I'm happy with it. It looks a little prettier in person. The unfiltered camera captures lighting glare that's altered the richness of the coloring.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I don't think it's stupid. Its actually creative. The concept is quite intriguing, I may steal that idea for a future forstner bit holder.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Steve. I don't think it's stupid. Its actually creative. The concept is quite intriguing, I may steal that idea for a future forstner bit holder.


Well, I like the way the front layer opens. It's the way the back opens that's senseless. Actually, the way the back opens was fine (though not as aesthetic as the double doors) until I realized I had more chisels to add. If I'd have gone with the double doors from the beginning it would have turned out a lot better.

You see, my original plan was to have the two sections (now the middle and rear) unfold at the end so that the whole thing would form a line (or V). But adding a third row rendered the architecture null and void. Since I'd already glued up the middle section, it was too late to make it as two smaller sections (like the front is).

My explanation may have just made it more confusing. Anyway, it serves the fundamental purpose of holding carving gouges.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's all that matters. As long as it does its job, right? I've made things that look pretty goofy after I've made them and thought..... Why did I do that? Lol sometimes I think about it to much
Like over thinking things. I'll give you an "A" for effort.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Let take an accounting...

Does it hold the chisels in such a way as to prevent damage? Yes.
Does it do so within a reasonable space? Yes.
Does it allow the chisels to be viewed in order to make educated selections? Yes.
Does it open up funny? Hell Yes!

So whats wrong with it other than I didn't think it up first? Nothing..

Seems like you covered all the bases. It should make a good addition to your shop.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

It looks good to me!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done Steve. Now get to work on organizing the rest of the shop. :laughing:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a helpful addition to the shop! Nice recovery too. What are you going to do when you find that irresistible chisel set at the flea market?


----------

